# Need a fry eater.



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

The only fish that is 100% shrimp-safe is an otocinclus, but they're not going to eat your fry either. Probably the best way to get rid of the unwanted fry is by removing them manually with a brine shrimp net if they're small enough


----------



## Ignignokt (Aug 21, 2009)

If you dont want anything bigger than a molley then lego is right only way to get rid of the fry is manually. The closest thing I can think of that is an efficent fry killer without bullying your little guys and shrimp would be a pair of angels, I never had one guppy fry escape lol but then again if your shrimp dont have plenty of hiding spots they could be endangerd, my angels never gave me a problem with killing any of my shrimp/snails but thats not to say they would be the same with you.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Angels can get over 6" long, plenty big enough to eat shrimp and probably even the Neons. Angels can be pretty pugnacious at times too, especially if they happen to spawn.


----------



## marineboy (Nov 28, 2008)

I have Platy fry that don't last more then a day around my cherry barb colony.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

don't get angels! My grandfather gave me a small pair of angels to keep temporarily as he was moving to a bigger tank. I figured they were still very small so they wouldn't be able to commit any crimes.. So I put them in my shrimp tank for a weekend. I noticed I lost a bunch of shrimp! :icon_cry:


----------



## Mac's (Aug 5, 2009)

I would not do Angels. 

Small fish like Tetras would work okay, provided you got a good amount of places for the Inverts to hide.

Other fish would be small Barbs, though they may have a go at you Inverts.

An other option would be to take the fry out by hand. Which takes time but ensures no problem to your Inverts.

mac


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

try black skirt tetra, any small tetra wont eat fry sadly. My single mother guppy is about the size of a mollie (yes big ass guppy) and for some reason she never eat her young, i think its because the more experience a mother become the less likely they are to eat their young.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i have a beta that keeps my ten gallon guppie tank fry free.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*Pristella tetras*

My pristellas like to eat fry, but they are not as efficient as I would like. Glowlight tetras also eat fry, but I can't say they get them all.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

Mac's said:


> I would not do Angels.
> 
> Small fish like Tetras would work okay, provided you got a good amount of places for the Inverts to hide.
> 
> ...


I keep 5 neon tetras in my 10 gallon RCS/snail tank. The only thing they ever go after is flake food that is in the water column. they wont pick it off the ground, the surface or off of the plants. I would say some GBRs would do great for eating your fry, but you have shrimp in there. Unless you have a LOT of plant matter in there for the shrimp to hide in, that wont be a good idea.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

marineboy said:


> I have Platy fry that don't last more then a day around my cherry barb colony.


really! interesting.
I can see the barbs going for the shrimps too. They forage throughout the tank. 


to OP: What you're asking is an impossibility I'm afraid. I'm surprise the mollies don't go for the shrimps.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

Me too, when I had a sailfin lyretail molly in my shrimp tank, she was terrorizing the poor little guys. My guppies were too, so once my 20H got through it's mini cycle, they went back in. I eventually gave my molly away because he was even picking on some of my guppies and stressing them out.


----------



## kev82 (Feb 6, 2009)

platies will eat their own fry given the opportunity. Whatever fry eater you get odds are there will be a few surviving from every brood if the tank has alot of hiding places.


----------



## markstanfill88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Ill just wait till they fry get old enough to be easy to catch and just pawn them at my lfs for store credit. Maybe just do all females and eliminate the problem even though id rather not. Once the fry get bigger perhaps I can weed out the males and the grown males and come out ahead with more fish.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

Thats what I did with my guppies. Took all the juvenile females to the lfs and traded for some pygmy corrys. He was really impressed with my guppies too. Turns out I missed one of the female fry when I did that though. Cuz now I have one female again and shes already popping out fry. Shes not even half the size of her mother. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

*fry eaters*



marineboy said:


> I have Platy fry that don't last more then a day around my cherry barb colony.



How many are in your cherry barb colony?


----------



## Aussern (Sep 16, 2016)

Beta does it for me


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Remove the female fish, end of problem.


----------

